

Tips for using Google Chrome - johnr8201
http://www.computeractive.co.uk/ca/pc-help/2218806/eight-tips-for-using-google-chrome

======
pizza
> If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
> we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to
> "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
> meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

